# Apply free lights/ Xeccon, 2013 Globabl Lighting Exposure



## XecconLight (Dec 16, 2011)

*Xeccon, lighting the way*-- 2013 XECCON Global Lighting Exposure​
*Organizer:* XECCON / Strivers Holdings Co., Ltd.

*Theme:* promoting a healthy lifestyle through cycling, day or night. Cycling is a low impact sport not only beneficial to the health of the rider but also a great form of recreational fitness & commuter transport. Moreover global environment benefits from reducing the need for fossil fuel hence reduction in carbon pollution. This benefits everyone. With increasing use of commuter bikes around the world, it is also our aim to improve safety by promoting higher visibility and safety.

Xeccon's higher end performance bike lights are used for night riding and racing. With increasing popularity of night and endurance races, Xeccon now actively sponsoring solo and team efforts globally.

*Target users: *Recreational, commuter, amateur and professional racing competitors

*Target countries: *Worldwide

*Search duration:* Aug 1st to Sep 1st 2013

*Sponsorship:* bike lights and accessories

*Sponsorship scope:*
1. Xeccon will supply free products to at least 20 riders in every country. 
To qualify for sponsorship, applicants need to fill in the application form stating their experience and/or team information and agree to the terms and conditions of this sponsorship/user review 
2. Xeccon will send items to approved applicants.
3. For your part, he/she needs to post review in either forums and/or blogs. Her/she may also post their experiences in Facebook or other social media. YouTube or Vimeo uploads of your rides with links and address reference to [email protected] . with name and sponsorship/reviewer reference.

*Requirements and Terms & Condition notes: *
A）Fill in the application and survey form. 
B）Review and post reviews 
C）Upload ride experience or video review 
D）Share user and riding tips where possible

*Application form, please contact at [email protected]*:thumbsup:


----------



## XecconLight (Dec 16, 2011)

Today, I already sent out two application forms, one from Canada, the other is unknown yet. I hope that I will get more inquiries for the application forms in the following days, the time is very short for apply these free items, it only available in Aug 1st to Sep 1st 2013.


----------



## XecconLight (Dec 16, 2011)

Xeccon Light factory will send out the first batch of the free lights to users for experience Xeccon lights' quality in 6th August, these days, I got a lot of users' application forms from this forum and the other published texts, welcome more professional riders or racers to experience Xeccon Light!


----------



## mtbRevolution (Aug 10, 2012)

Xeccon + mtbRevolution are sponsoring a 15yo pocket rocket in endurance racing. This guy races at elite men level. Results over the last weekend is second overall in the solo classification for the night and day race. Details later. He will also be at the Scott 25 as part of a six man team. This wunderkid will be a future elite cyclist. We will reveal him in due time.

We are also sponsoring two riders in the WEMBO 2013. One of them in an amateur rider who competed in last years Scott 24 and the Mont 24 earlier this year in the solo classification. The other is a top 10 solo finisher. We are furnishing them with S12 Twos and Sogn 900s - primary and back-ups with heaps of batteries so none of them will ever need charging facilities.

For Australian riders, mtbRevolution has been recruiting and will be looking after their requirements and needs including jerseys etc. Xeccon is playing a very big role in providing product assistance and advertising. Riders from other countries will either be supported by their local Xeccon authorised seller or through directly from Xeccon.

Leonard


----------



## XecconLight (Dec 16, 2011)

Recently, I got a lot of inquiries from America riders/cyclists and Australia riders/cyclists, but there is no British riders/cyclist:madman: I hope that if who can help to recruit some British riders/cyclists, it will be thankful.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Faye I've requested an aplication form. fingers crossed i can be your first uk memeber


----------



## mtbRevolution (Aug 10, 2012)

*Xeccon Sponsored Australian riders*

Hi all,

We have three new Australian competitors for the WEMBO and Scott 25 this year. With Faye's help, we are able to kit these verifiable race competitors with enough batteries to last through the night + 30% and identical redundancy sets, and accessories so they can take on these grueling races in October. This is our intro page to Xeccon + mtbRevolution's race competitors.

Leonard


----------



## XecconLight (Dec 16, 2011)

You are close to the our first UK member, top five. 
Come on! UK member, hope get more and more....:eekster::eekster:


spankone said:


> Hi Faye I've requested an aplication form. fingers crossed i can be your first uk memeber


----------



## XecconLight (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks a lot for all the riders, cyclists and racers' supporting!
The first batch candidates are ready, I will show the selected list in following. We probably divide this exposure into about five batches, so it will last a while, while still welcome new applicants.

US	A.W.
AU	C.J.
US	J.T.
UK	J.B.
UK	M.K.
BE	F.S.
USA	E.S.
AU	I.B.
NL	M.B.
UK	Richard
US	Laura
US	S.B.
IE	R.C.
IE	L.P.
IE	M.U.
IE	S.D.
IE	F.K.
US	Stefan
US	Mark
RU	P.S.
UA	S.A.
ZA	G.B.
ZA	S. V.
TR	F.B.
IT	S.B.
IT	E. I.
IT	M.C.
IT	E.M.
IT	A.f.
IT	P.L.
DK	T. H.

Sorry, before I put the full name there, thanks a lot for Leonard's kindly reminder, now, I only offer the short for the name.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

cool beans thanks guys


----------



## ononecarbon456 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you, Looking forward to seeing the lights you send.


----------



## Projektio (Sep 2, 2013)

So how's this going, has anyone received any lights? At least on this part of the world the dark riding season is already starting. I'm looking for a reasonably priced helmet and bar light combo, but reviews of the recent Xeccon lights are hard to find. I'd especially like to see Sogn properly reviewed by someone not immediately affiliated with the brand.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

I know ononecarbon and I are both waiting patiently for them to arrive. Still no idea what they are sending or if they've even been sent.

But we're excited.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Silvio Ferro (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello from belgium. Received mine this morning! A Spyker 1211 and a Sogn 900. Spyker 1211 On the helmet and Sogn On the bike should be a complete setup. Cant wait to test this. I have no technical equipment to test this. Only some Other lights to compare it to. An somewhat older hope and 2 cheaper Chinese lights. 

Any hints and requests on the review i'm going to write?


----------



## Projektio (Sep 2, 2013)

If you have a decent camera, some beamshots with settings close to MTBR light shootout settings would be nice. Also running time test, perhaps something about ease of installation and how you feel about the build quality. 

I don't really expect you to do all that of course, but few words about how the lights feel in practice would be nice


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

Silvio Ferro said:


> Hello from belgium. Received mine this morning! A Spyker 1211 and a Sogn 900. Spyker 1211 On the helmet and Sogn On the bike should be a complete setup. Cant wait to test this. I have no technical equipment to test this. Only some Other lights to compare it to. An somewhat older hope and 2 cheaper Chinese lights.
> 
> Any hints and requests on the review i'm going to write?


Is the Sogn 900 the wireless version? Interested to know how well it works. They should make one for helmet lights which would make more sence since you would no longer need to take your hands off the handle bar when you want to change modes.


----------



## Silvio Ferro (Sep 2, 2013)

Projektio said:


> If you have a decent camera, some beamshots with settings close to MTBR light shootout settings would be nice. Also running time test, perhaps something about ease of installation and how you feel about the build quality.
> 
> I don't really expect you to do all that of course, but few words about how the lights feel in practice would be nice


First of all, I wanted to post pictures. But its a good idea to mimic the MTBR light shoutout settings. So have to look them up.

I will make some pictures of the package and the lights also. I can tell you the build is better than the no name chinese. The lights, that is. There are two different batteries. One lookes very professional (branded samsung) waterresistant wrap. The other, bigger one, looks more like my cheaper chinese batteries. The same is true for the chargers.

Butt I'll save other details for my first review.

All the other things you mention are allready on the checklist.


----------



## Silvio Ferro (Sep 2, 2013)

pucked up said:


> Is the Sogn 900 the wireless version? Interested to know how well it works. They should make one for helmet lights which would make more sence since you would no longer need to take your hands off the handle bar when you want to change modes.


Yes if you mean the remote version. With an extra button that you can install closer to the handle. But not wireless? I don't understand how a bike light would be wireless?


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Check out exposures new equinox light and you'll under stand wireless. But it's expensive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Silvio Ferro (Sep 2, 2013)

spankone said:


> Check out exposures new equinox light and you'll under stand wireless. But it's expensive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Ok. Well, never seen this remote before, and found it also at the lupine website. Looks cool. But the "remote" on this light is just a wired button. And the wire is too short to use it if installed on a helmet.

As you mention, I think it's a complete different pricetag.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Double post deleted.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Deleted.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow tbh I'm amazed they've squeezed this fictionality in at this price.

http://www.mtbrevolution.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=241

Proper wireless remote.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

oh dear, I love the look and the feel of the lights but that User interface is disappointing. 

turns on/hi/med/low/strobe/off then repeat. its crying out for a smarter UI and a nicer 6xcell pack.


----------



## XecconLight (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi All,

All the items almost sent out now, only a few meet a battery problem in Customs, it was returned, we will re-send these days soon, so, I hope that you all will get them recently, and the second batch list will be coming in next Thursday, I will list here too.


----------



## rcloseirl (Jun 15, 2007)

My xeccon Geinea I (front & rear light setup) arrived this week and I managed to get out today with it in typical Irish weather, cold and wet, so first test passed - they are waterproof! First impressions are very good. its pretty quick to get the lights setup and they are blindingly bright for their size.

I'll be posting a more detailed review over the coming days.


----------



## eryk2kartman (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello, 

I got my Spiker 1207 last week, 
I have to say im very impressed with cary case and light itself, so far so good, 2000 lumens is very powerfull.
I will post more review and photos later on once i can say more about it.


----------



## XecconLight (Dec 16, 2011)

pucked up said:


> Is the Sogn 900 the wireless version? Interested to know how well it works. They should make one for helmet lights which would make more sence since you would no longer need to take your hands off the handle bar when you want to change modes.


Good idea for the helmet lights of the Sogn 900 wireless, if you get an extra helmet strap and a back-up of O-ring mount, it can be used as helmet light.


----------



## Projektio (Sep 2, 2013)

XecconLight said:


> Hi All, the second batch list will be coming in next Thursday, I will list here too.


 So how's this coming along? It's also awfully quiet on the review front, any chance of getting links to the reviews done by the first batch? It's light season already here, and I still need to buy a new helmet light. S12 seems like a good alternative.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Be patient. I've only had my light a week or so. I need to fiddle with them the edit footage and upload. These things don't happen over night. First impressions are ok. They are nice solid lights but they do have their draw backs. Like the button stitching to high medium strobe and off plunging you into darkness. The mounts are nice. But I hate that I can't remove the wired in remote switch on the sogn 900.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ononecarbon456 (Jul 13, 2012)

Do you have a list of names who has been sent the second batch?


----------



## mtbRevolution (Aug 10, 2012)

ononecarbon456 said:


> Do you have a list of names who has been sent the second batch?


I will jump in since Faye is at Interbike now. She's the one managing this and may not check mtbr for the next few days. I know they had problems with batteries going to some countries and some sets were returned. Easiest nowadays is UK, AU and most of Europe except Russia. If you are in the US , its a challenge. Can be hit or miss.

Xeccon will do their best to get the sets to all on the list quickly. I can promise this on their behalf.


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 18, 2013)

I have been fortunate enough to have been sent the Geinea I (front and rear) and II for testing.

Using an Integrating sphere I have the following headline ANSI output figures:

Geinea I White - 535lm
Geinea I Red - 162lm









Geinea II White - 1156lm









I've also completed runtime traces which show good regulation throughout the run (more on that in the final reviews).

Part of the reason for posting in this thread is to start getting some opinions and feedback for these lights.

So far I am very impressed, but there is one fundamental criticism I would like Xeccon to address - that of parasitic drain. When the battery is connected, the electronic switch and driver circuit starts to draw power. The 'parasitic drain' current is quite high (so far I've managed to blow my mA meter trying to measure it) meaning that if you leave the battery connected for a few days of a couple of weeks, it runs down without being used. I would like to see a master OFF switch to disconnect the battery as right now I have to pull the battery connector off.

That said, the features and performance are very good. Much more detail in the final review


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

My major compliant is the UI. Why on earth do I have to cycle through all the modes and off to go back to high mode.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 18, 2013)

spankone said:


> My major compliant is the UI. Why on earth do I have to cycle through all the modes and off to go back to high mode.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Perhaps a master OFF switch would address that issue (as long as the driver circuit has no mode memory). When I get home I'll try pulling the power connector apart when on, reconnect and see which mode comes on first.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

I doubt they are that smart, it seems they can build nice lights with good mounts but just screwy UI's really lets down what could be a good light


----------



## mtbRevolution (Aug 10, 2012)

subwoofer said:


> ...but there is one fundamental criticism I would like Xeccon to address - that of *parasitic drain*. When the battery is connected, the electronic switch and driver circuit starts to draw power. The 'parasitic drain' current is quite high (so far I've managed to blow my mA meter trying to measure it) meaning that if you leave the battery connected for a few days of a couple of weeks, it runs down without being used. I would like to see a master OFF switch to disconnect the battery as right now I have to pull the battery connector off.


Hi subwoofer, welcome to mtbr. I've read your reviews on Bikeforums and CPF including Xeccon reviews last year. Your reviews are quite comprehensive and give a balanced view of pro and cons from a performance point of view compared to other lights in their class.

Since Faye isn't around to answer questions as promptly as possible, I will chime in on what you said about parasitic drain. I can't help but notice you have an o-ring mount on the Geinea II. This tells me you had it long before August last month. Reason I say this is, there were a few updates to Xeccon's lights since then. Battery indicator lights on switches are off, even when battery is connected with post early Aug lights. It only comes on when the light is turned on. The switch indicator light will turn off as soon as the light is turned off. I'd be surprised if there was still parasitic drain. This has now been applied across the board with all Xeccon's lights. Second tell-tale if it's a newer version is the 6 strobes per second battery warning indicator turns red or flashing red. There is no hint of darkness in between the six strobes. The much slower 3-strobe battery warning is history. Also, the Geinea II looks physically the same except for the alloy camlock mounting similar to the Sogns.


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 18, 2013)

mtbRevolution said:


> Hi subwoofer, welcome to mtbr. I've read your reviews on Bikeforums and CPF including Xeccon reviews last year. Your reviews are quite comprehensive and give a balanced view of pro and cons from a performance point of view compared to other lights in their class.
> 
> Since Faye isn't around to answer questions as promptly as possible, I will chime in on what you said about parasitic drain. I can't help but notice you have an o-ring mount on the Geinea II. This tells me you had it long before August last month. Reason I say this is, there were a few updates to Xeccon's lights since then. Battery indicator lights on switches are off, even when battery is connected with post early Aug lights. It only comes on when the light is turned on. The switch indicator light will turn off as soon as the light is turned off. I'd be surprised if there was still parasitic drain. This has now been applied across the board with all Xeccon's lights. Second tell-tale if it's a newer version is the 6 strobes per second battery warning indicator turns red or flashing red. There is no hint of darkness in between the six strobes. The much slower 3-strobe battery warning is history. Also, the Geinea II looks physically the same except for the alloy camlock mounting similar to the Sogns.


Thanks for your fast reply.

I too thought it strange that I had an o-ring mount rather than the camlock, especially since I have had it for less than a week now. It sounds as if I have an odd hybrid as the battery status light does only show when the main beam is on.

Regarding the parasitic drain, on the other Xeccon lights which had the battery status light on permanently (which these don't), the drain was very bad, but even now it appears to be quite high.

I've had trouble measuring it as of my three test meters, one can give misleading readings if there is noise in the power usage (in this case it shows either 0.39mA and 3.9uA depending on the scale used - which does not translate as it should either be 0.39mA and 390uA or 0.0039mA and 3.9uA) so these results cannot be trusted, a second meter which reads only mA up to 600mA and when using this the alarm sounds for high current, and finally one with mA and uA with a 600mA fuse which has blown during the measurements. So these lights have proven the most stubborn ever to try and measure the drain on!!

One other observation that comes to mind is that the Geinea uses an 8.4V pack and the Geinea II a 12.6V pack. Previously all the Xeccon lights I've tested have had 8.4V packs and all been interchangeable. Now I'm wondering if the Geinea I will survive having the 12.6V pack connected, and if the Geinea II will run on the 8.4V pack (and if the input specifications of these lights allow for this range of voltages - would be handy if they did).


----------



## mtbRevolution (Aug 10, 2012)

subwoofer said:


> Thanks for your fast reply.
> 
> I too thought it strange that I had an o-ring mount rather than the camlock, especially since I have had it for less than a week now. It sounds as if I have an odd hybrid as the battery status light does only show when the main beam is on.
> 
> ...


I should be staying out of this thread as it's for reviews from others who received lights for the Global Lighting Exposure. However since there are questions in your reply I will do my best to answer them.

I'm not sure if you have the latest version but if you said you only had it for less than a week, then you should have been the updated version. When was it actually shipped? The o-ring mount inclusion is a mystery to me. Faye was away at Eurobike just over a week ago and someone else may have been arranging some shipments including yours. A mistake may be made here. The alloy camlock is a definite inclusion. Have you checked if it has 6 fast strobes or the old 3 strobe battery warning when it turns red or flashing red?

Are you saying there is still parasitic drain with the battery status light off? In my experience, most bike lights will have parasitic drain when the connectors are connected but to what degree is the question. Your point on convenience is shared by others. There's been discussion about adding switches at the connectors but you really don't want to go down some rock garden and have that switch hit by a knee or the switch click off when it hits the bike frame. I suggested a twist switch but really, it's easier to disconnect when not using for over 24 hours. There's an old saying. For every extra saint, there is a corresponding devil.

Ahh, the joys of having a mix of 12.6V and 8.4V battery packs. I thought those were only with Bikeray IV. Using a 8.4V light head with a 12V battery seems ok. I say _seem_ because I don't know if there's long term damage using them this way. If you plug them together it seems to work fine and output is about the same as using 8.4V packs. Do the reverse and you have a very dim 12V light head. The Hi will look like Lo. Now, I am quite sure this won't harm the light head.

Please do a runtime test with the Geinea II. See if it gets you 3 hours 5 mins or thereabouts with the 12.6V 5.2AH battery.


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 18, 2013)

mtbRevolution said:


> Are you saying there is still parasitic drain with the battery status light off?
> 
> Please do a runtime test with the Geinea II. See if it gets you 3 hours 5 mins or thereabouts with the 12.6V 5.2AH battery.


Yes, and 2h9m for Geinea II before it cuts out.


----------



## mtbRevolution (Aug 10, 2012)

subwoofer said:


> Yes, and 2h9m for Geinea II before it cuts out.


Best you send Faye an e-mail regarding this light you have. The runtime is almost an hour less than my runtime for a 12.6V 5.2AH battery.


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

mtbRevolution said:


> Best you send Faye an e-mail...


It seems like Faye is very busy and may need an assistant. I would like to be that assistant!!!


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 18, 2013)

mtbRevolution said:


> Best you send Faye an e-mail regarding this light you have. The runtime is almost an hour less than my runtime for a 12.6V 5.2AH battery.


Will do.

One of my concerns about the 12.6V pack is that it means the cells are in 3S2P compared to the 8.4V pack being 2S3P. The result of this is that cell balancing becomes more critical and if one cell is weak, the overall impact on performance will be much larger.

I'll do a repeat or two when I get a chance.

On another note, I have a photo to post here to give Xeccon something to think on:

Can you see what I mean?


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

subwoofer said:


> Will do.
> 
> One of my concerns about the 12.6V pack is that it means the cells are in 3S2P compared to the 8.4V pack being 2S3P. The result of this is that cell balancing becomes more critical and if one cell is weak, the overall impact on performance will be much larger.
> 
> ...


Wow...that must be blinding for you?


----------



## can't get right (May 15, 2005)

Look what showed up last night.  The lights look the business, reviews to follow. Thanks Xeccon.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Just chiming in, I received a Spiker 1210 for testing yesterday. (Thanks!) I look forward to providing some detailed insights about my experience with it. It's just getting dark earlier around here so timing is perfect as the night riding season begins!


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 18, 2013)

Geinea II review posted:

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/xeccon-geinea-ii-bicycle-light-6x18650-pack-877508.html

As an additional note, not being so well known on mtbr, I would like to point out that I am a totally independent reviewer, testing products in my spare time (I work in IT for a living) and am not in any way affiliated with Xeccon, I just happen to have previously tested some of their lights amongst many many others.

See here:

Subwoofer's Flashlight reviews

and here for a list of my other reviews

Subwoofer's Reviews


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 18, 2013)

And Geinea I Front and rear review posted:

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...t-rear-bicycle-light-4x18650-pack-877641.html


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Good reviews as always SW.

I'm hitting the trails and taking pictures some time this week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## XecconLight (Dec 16, 2011)

So sorry for the late, as I was away for the Interbike show in USA, and still in USA, I will be back in 28th, I will put the list on asap. The samples should be already in our warehouse, we will arrange to send out asap.


Projektio said:


> So how's this coming along? It's also awfully quiet on the review front, any chance of getting links to the reviews done by the first batch? It's light season already here, and I still need to buy a new helmet light. S12 seems like a good alternative.


----------



## XecconLight (Dec 16, 2011)

*Hi there*

Hi there,

Thanks a lot for your support.
Haha, you could be my assistant, but it got be free, is that OK?



pucked up said:


> It seems like Faye is very busy and may need an assistant. I would like to be that assistant!!!


----------



## XecconLight (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi Leonard,

Thanks a lot for your kindly supporting!
You are keeping help to answer all the question here, I think it will be very helpful for the attendee of Global Light Exposuere and the fans of the Xeccon lights, I will keep checking it all, and keep all the good advice and feedback in mind, also, some good idea, I will discuss with our team, but sometime, I don't have enough time to reply all of them, I hope it will be OK.



mtbRevolution said:


> I should be staying out of this thread as it's for reviews from others who received lights for the Global Lighting Exposure. However since there are questions in your reply I will do my best to answer them.
> 
> I'm not sure if you have the latest version but if you said you only had it for less than a week, then you should have been the updated version. When was it actually shipped? The o-ring mount inclusion is a mystery to me. Faye was away at Eurobike just over a week ago and someone else may have been arranging some shipments including yours. A mistake may be made here. The alloy camlock is a definite inclusion. Have you checked if it has 6 fast strobes or the old 3 strobe battery warning when it turns red or flashing red?
> 
> ...


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

XecconLight said:


> Haha, you could be my assistant, but it got be free, is that OK?


It's hard to receive quality work when it's done for free. But for some lights, you may just get a diamond in the rough!


----------



## ironbrewer (Oct 17, 2012)

Any new word on the second batch list??



XecconLight said:


> Hi All,
> 
> All the items almost sent out now, only a few meet a battery problem in Customs, it was returned, we will re-send these days soon, so, I hope that you all will get them recently, and the second batch list will be coming in next Thursday, I will list here too.


----------



## mtbRevolution (Aug 10, 2012)

ironbrewer said:


> Any new word on the second batch list??


Hey ironbrewer, thought I'd let you know Faye is still in the US well deserved short break. They have not had a break since Eurobike. She will be back in the office 28th or 29th. Don't know why she said Thurs though.

I'm sorry for those still waiting. I understand the delays very well. We've been having hits and misses with Li-ion shipments to the US. We gone as far as asking customers for favors by piggybacking their shipments.


----------



## XecconLight (Dec 16, 2011)

The Second batch

US-SB
CA--EH
PH--DM
HU--ED 
IT TEAM GL
IT MC
IT Af
IT GR
IT Sb
IT MA
IT PT　
IT AS
IT GS
JP	FG
USA	JO
USA	FJ
USA	JL
Israel	MM
USA	TS
USA	RB
USA	PS
USA	TR
USA	SW
AU	AS
AU	ST


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

Dang...I'm not on the list! Is there a third batch? lol.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi guys any chance of a basic break down of the lumens of each mode and estimated run times in each mode. And when does the battery fuel light change in relation to battery life in % for example it changes to blue when battery is at 50%?

Both the instructions and your website details for the spiker and sogn900 are very poor!

http://www.mtbrevolution.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=20&product_id=215

The spiker page lists 4 modes it has 3 the page list theoretical lumens. (Why bother) and the estimated lumens at 650 contradicts the 850L listed in the manual, this is very confusing!

What's its Lumen out put in high, low and on flash and it's estimated run times in each mode. Basic information that's not provided in a clear and simple manor.

Over all the light heads are nice but let down by poor battery water proofing whacky UI's and crappy manuals.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## mtbRevolution (Aug 10, 2012)

spankone said:


> Hi guys any chance of a basic break down of the lumens of each mode and estimated run times in each mode. And when does the battery fuel light change in relation to battery life in % for example it changes to blue when battery is at 50%?
> 
> Both the instructions and your website details for the spiker and sogn900 are very poor!
> 
> ...


Thank you for your feedback. We are still updating the mtbrevolution website so it reads better - it was a shocker since the transition and haven't found the time to look into it. We are still updating the Sogn 900 page here. This page will be used as a template for the rest. To be frank, I am unaware of other bike light websites which provide as much information as we do. We state runtime test, beamshots, video shots etc because we care for the reader getting useful information. He/she can crosscheck these information against forum postings, online review sites, blogs and other sources to make an informed decision. We state battery fuel light as indication to how our lights and batteries behave although we'd rather we didn't. It is not accurate and personally, I've been asking for them to be revamped or removed. Other websites either say less keep it simple or tow the manufacturer's line.

We will publish accurate lumen numbers when we're convinced they are accurate. Right now, mtbRevolution publish numbers based on experience with the lights we've seen, used, video-ed and taken arrays of pics of. You can still call it a guesstimate. I've been advocating standardized lumen numbers for bike lights with readings taken at 8, 10 or 15 mins. ANSI standards are at 30 seconds, I am told. This allows certain manufacturers to skirt the grey areas of these standards by artificially boosting their products for the first minute. This creates a wow factor but heat rapidly builds consuming the light head. It'll lose 30% of it's "official lumens" in 8 minutes. Imagine this light's graph if reviewed by SW. IMO performance over an hour to two is what matters. This is why Xeccon invested in a new production facility with testing lab fitted with Volnic testing equipment. We will update results in our website stating _lumens at time points_. Whether Xeccon does this in their manuals, that's their prerogative. Independent verification are still required for public confidence in our future testing systems.

The manuals have not been updated. These numbers are based on an engineer's estimate which we can agree or dispute. At mtbRevolution we will publish lumen numbers independently because we believe those numbers are closer to actual output whether it contradicts or not. When new information comes to light, we will adjust information accordingly. We need 2 or 3 independent readings to call a conclusion. For instance, once Xeccon gives us their Geinea II integrating sphere results, we will adjust according to SW or another independent reviewer's sphere results. Else it stays where we think it should based on the array of lights we'd seen and used. This is the very reason why other's and ourselves use comprehensive reviewers like subwoofer - for the record subwoofer has known Faye and Xeccon long before we worked with them. I do not know SW besides his reviews I've read at CPF or Bikeforums. We used ColleenC in previous reviews because of her integrating sphere for independent lumen numbers, great beamshots, and good write ups like SW. They don't sugarcoat their findings nor do they show prejudice. They have a set structure in their reviews and conclude at the end.

Why do we publish theoretical or generated lumen numbers? We decided over a year ago we'd follow Hopetech's lead in this aspect. We found it useful to know what the theoreticals/generated versus real/measured lumens are. Not every bike light shopper is as savvy when it comes to bike light specs. They would believe a XM-L T6 producing 2300 lumens. We included theoretical to show what the emitters are capable of and how they _actually_ perform in that said light. Hopefully this will help newbies comprehend and understand the ""ebay concept" vs the realistic fact. We'd do away with it eventually when we have undeniable time based lumen averages.

The UI you speak of is basic Hi>Med>Lo>Strobe>Off. Granted we have to improve on this and we will. I've told Xeccon many times good UIs are side features people look for in a light. Other considerations are probably build quality, quality components used, consistent brightness, thermal management, beam pattern, build quality, alloy camlock mounting system with silicone washers (Sogn), battery quality, hard shell waterproof design (Sogn only - don't know why you got the soft shell for review), and extended runtimes - more than 3 hours 30 mins min for Sogn and 4 hours 30 mins for the Spiker 1211 which is now even extended further with upgraded Samsung pack. The Sogn and 1211 are used by our sponsored riders in the upcoming WEMBO and Scott 25. They have been riding and training with it. There's no need to switch up and down. They leave them on Hi because the runtimes with these lights are very good.

Xeccon always find a way to pleasantly surprise us with little upgrades almost every time we order. They do listen to feedback but sometimes production has gone too far for certain things to change immediately. They do this to raise their pride producing better products. It's never once about cost with them.

@ pucked: please send Faye an e-mail. I am not involved with the Global Exposure directly and do not know who has what. As you can see, the list is quite long. We hope to get feedback and reviews from other users as well so please post your thoughts. We should not be afraid of criticism. To hear but not listen would be worse.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

The sogn page is far better than the page for the spiker. But I would still like to see a brake down of the lumens in mode. Your medium could be very different to some one else's

For example.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Spiker 1211 high and low modes


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Sogn 900 high medium and low


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Lets try this again.

in sequence order we have the spiker 1211, high/low
then the sogn 900 high/medium/low
then xtar bk12 high/medium/low 
and for reference fenix pd35 on high.



Its just a quick gif I will do some better ones at some point.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

I've noticed you've updated the spiker 1211 page, its loads better now guys makes far more sense

Xeccon Spiker 1211 Mini Spot Light

still would be great to know the output of the other modes but its a great improvement


----------



## dexmax (Dec 8, 2012)

Recently, I received the Xeccon Niguer 300. Claimed to be 1100lumens, but I would say that this is by far the brightest bike light that I have owned; and I have been through a few.

I absolutely love this small light. It can securely mount on handlebars, your helmet or your head. Installation is a breeze, no tools needed. 
The light has three modes, High power Beam, Low power beam, and a flashing mode.










The beam is angle is perfect, wide enough for you to see what is around you which makes it a great trail riding light, and narrow enough for light to reach farther ahead which is good for fast trail sections and road biking.

This may be a good light for the trails, but you wouldn't want to be at the receiving end. Believe me, it is as bright as being in front of a car. Fortunately, there is a low power beam making it less blinding whenever on well lit roads.










This light screams for attention. Car drivers and pedestrians will certainly notice you, especially when in flashing mode.

Since I received it about a month ago, I have used it for a total of 2 to 3 hours on rides. And until now, I have not recharged. The Samsung 5200mAh battery that came with the light seems to hold up its charge very well. The battery straps itself on the bike. And with the extension cable, you can strap it anywhere you like.

When turned on, the light also illuminates a small indicator light and the power/mode select button. Which is very convenient so you can see the button even in the darkest trails.

I love the button placement of this light which is right on top and square to the bar, prevents it from moving. On my other lights, button is at the rear, pressing the button while riding moves the angle a bit - makes it dip down.










The light came with accessories: Handlebar mount, Helment mount, 2 O rings, Head strap, a Battery Pack, and extension cable and a Charger.










Overall, I am very happy and recommend it to everyone.


----------



## can't get right (May 15, 2005)

dexmax said:


> The light came with accessories: Handlebar mount, Helment mount, 2 O rings, Head strap, a Battery Pack, and extension cable and a Charger.


I also received a Niguen light and would like to second what dexmax has stated above. This is a well built light, that is small but puts out some great light. 
I have used it on the road and commuting and have had two different cars flash their brights at me to turn it down. Joggers put their hands up to shade their eyes like they are staring into the sun.

I mount the light under the bar for road days. Small and unobtrusive. 








On the dirt I use it as a head lamp because of it's lightweight. When used in tandem with the Spiker that I also received things get really bright. My buddy may need retina implants to fix his eyes after looking directly into the blast furnace that is the Spiker.

I have put 3 hr rides in with both lights and the batteries have held up. The Spiker has a unique system to tell give you battery status, it's great for peace of mind on those longer rides.


----------



## dexmax (Dec 8, 2012)

Further to what 'can't get right' said, this light looks great on my bike (and matches my color scheme)..

I always have it on (even in daytime trail rides) as an accessory/bling..


----------



## mtbRevolution (Aug 10, 2012)

*Scott 25hr Team Tent*









Guy & gang's hut last weekend. Solo entrants Jason and Peter will be going for it at WEMB0 this weekend. Lights used for their assault are Spiker 1211 on helmet and Sogn 900 on bars.


----------



## gohigh (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi, any guys who know about Bike To Work Campaign or heard about it ever before ?
Xeccon sponsored lights for it and some photoes in Budapest, come in and see at: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...600.1073741829.100006430033149&type=1&theater


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 18, 2013)

can't get right said:


> This is a well built light, that is small but puts out some great light.
> I have used it on the road and commuting and have had two different cars flash their brights at me to turn it down. Joggers put their hands up to shade their eyes like they are staring into the sun.
> 
> On the dirt I use it as a head lamp because of it's lightweight. When used in tandem with the Spiker that I also received things get really bright. My buddy may need retina implants to fix his eyes after looking directly into the blast furnace that is the Spiker.


Your comments very clearly indicate a growing issue now with these lights, that of dazzling other people on foot, on bikes or in vehicles. This is something I am very concerned about as any road vehicle that used lights like this would be outlawed as dangerous.

Due to the design effectively having a very bright point source of light, it becomes dazzling to anyone facing it whether in the hotspot or even in the outer spill.

Try turning on your light and then walk ahead of the bike and look back at it.

I now find that both the Geinea I and II I have have to be turned off when approaching anyone else as even on the lower settings (which are not low enough) they are pretty dazzling and if you think putting them on the flashing modes is any better, think again. Other people/road users can see you from three miles away, but get close and it is blinding. The flashes are at full brightness, but should be at a much lower output level.

To cope with this issue I have a Fenix BT10 on low or medium output so when I have to turn off the Geineas I am not left in the dark.

We need bike light manufacturers to think again. It is not just about maximum output unless you live in the middle of nowhere, we have to live with others, and how happy would you be if a cyclist approaching you had their Spiker, Geinea, or Niguer on full blast. You would certainly notice them and curse them as they went by.

Please can Xeccon think about reflector and lens designs to help reduce dazzle.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

subwoofer said:


> Your comments very clearly indicate a growing issue now with these lights, that of dazzling other people on foot, on bikes or in vehicles.


I have to agree with you here.
As a road cyclist...I am hyper aware of cyclists when I'm driving. But some of these blinding rear flashers are....well... blinding. And the head lights add to the issue.


----------



## Liamdesign (Jul 7, 2011)

Well I received the Geinea II and was very happy how easily it attached to the bike. No special mount, just easy quick release mechanism for the light itself and a simple elastic o ring for the switch. Also, the battery fit nicely into the bottle catch on my Canyon Strive which has a very fat top and down tube (making it awkward to Velcro the battery).

I like the way you can scroll up and down through the light settings too with the up and down buttons. This is probably why the light lasted the whole 50K of my cycle as I could easily dim or switch it off when not needed and brighten it again on dark roads.

Well anyway, here is the light in action on a very dark and rainy Irish mountain road (probably the ultimate bike light test).


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

*Xeccon Spiker 1210*

I had the pleasure of receiving a SPiker 1210 for review. Firstly, let me say I appreciate the gesture and I hope this review provides the type of candid feedback your company is looking for

*Packaging:*
A very nice tidy package arrived. Everything comes in a carrying bag and is neatly organized inside. Even if the light sucked, this would be great for bringing your lunch to work  Good thing is the light does not suck (see Impressions section later)

The carrying case







The accessories inside








*Accessories:*

This light comes with a lot of accessories. Not pictured is the charger (it was plugged into my wall socket at the time) The charger has a charge rate of 2000ma. That's a nice touch. Most cheap EBay/Amazon light options only come with a 1000ma charger, which means it takes a long time to charge up. I appreciated the 2000ma charger, and even though this unit came with a 6-cell battery, charge times were very respectable. I also want to mention the battery case/bag is excellent. Looks to be soft neoprene with a solid portion of velcro. This will not harm your bike's finish at all and keeps the battery from moving around while riding. I like this bag a lot.








This is the helmet mount option. Note, the detachable part. This makes it easy to keep the mount base attached to your helmet, but remove the light when not needed... another nice touch. 








This is the 2nd option for the handlebar mount. The first is the standard O-ring style. Those riders who want a sturdier connection to the bars can use this instead. It comes with shims to fit all various bar diameters and features a quick-release clip for the light. This is a pretty cool feature. Many riders hate the O-ring mount style and this is a solid alternative. Though, I should mention the base of the light has rubber grippers so that is a great help in adding stability, should you stay with the o-ring mount style.








A couple shots of the light itself. Construction seems excellent quality and light had a very solid feel. It looks to be well machined, and quite frankly - it looks really cool with the anodized red against black bit. It's not too large a light, (about the same size as the benchmark Magicshine 808) comparable with many offerings in this light segment - though it is not the smallest of lights either (like a gloworm X1 or many dual LED lightheads) Nonetheless, it's not too heavy and is only barely noticeable when mounted on the helmet. (This will vary of course depending on where you mount it.) One feature I do like is the dual-button control. Right button triggers disco mode for when you want to party in the woods... or send some night animals into seizures. The left button activates the useful modes of operation; hi, medium, and low. You don't need to cycle through strobe modes at all to get to the light level you want. 




































Battery connector is unique to this brand. It's a square connection. It feels solid when connected. This is good, however the proprietary nature of this connection means you can't use most of the other 3rd-party battery options out there. As far as I know only Xeccon uses this square connection so they are your only option for support accessories.








*Impressions:*
First off, I admittedly don't have a great camera for taking beamshots, though I will try anyway and update in a few days hopefully. What I can say for now is that the light works very well in the woods. The beam pattern is a good mix of throw and flood. I was impressed by the light the LEDs (4x XP-G R5) put out. I only have experience with XML's and the older SSC P7 really and this compared very favorably to my other XML based lights. I will list some comparisons below;

SPiker vs. GloWorm X1: The x1 has better throw, definitely. The spiker is more floody. Personally, I like a helmet light to punch through as far down the trail as possible and the newer, smaller light heads with excellent throw are my first choice for a helmet mount. Plus, I've gotten used to having a small battery pack on my helmet and not being 'tethered' to my backpack with a battery shoved in it. For these reasons, I then tried the spiker on the bars.

Spiker vs. GloWorm X2: A surpisingly comparable pairing actually. I was impressed the spiker held up well vs. the X2. I have dual spot lenses loaded in my X2 and it wins in the throw category, and is about matched in the flood aspect. This is not to say the Spiker didn't put out good and usable light. The beam pattern is very even and it did throw well enough, just that the x2 did beat it out, but only slightly.

Spiker vs. eBay 3x XML: Despite the difference in emitters (XML vs. XP-G), and number of emitters (3 vs. 4) - this was a very very close comparison. Admittedly the 3x is much cheaper but comes with a crap battery and mediocre o-ring mounting system. The rest of the xeccon package makes it pretty attractive.

In short, it's a solid light package. It's not the smallest, lightest, or brightest - but it does compare favorably with many other lights out there in this price range. The mounting accessories really help by offering good options to the rider. It has a great UI, and the 6-cell battery and 2000ma charger are excellent inclusions.


----------



## Florian (Oct 25, 2013)

Xeccon lights provided us with some examples for our winners of the ARLBERG Bike Marathon (Der Arlberg Adler | Das Arlberg Murmel | in St. Anton am Arlberg) here the reviews from our winners in German:

*Martin Föger (AUT), Skoda Falch Radteam Schönwies*
Winner ARLBERG Bike Marathon 2012, Tiroler Master Marathon 2010
Tiroler vicemaster Cross Country U23 2010

"Ich habe die Xeccon Niguer 300 Lampe im Dunkeln auf meinem Mountainbike getestet und bin sehr begeistert! Eine einfache Handhabung, schnelle Montage und das leichte Gewicht sprechen für die Xeccon Lampe. Beeindruckend ist der helle und vor allem sehr weite Lichtstrahl, da wird die Nacht zum Tag! Ich freue mich schon auf die Wintersaison wenn mich die Xeccon bei meinen Skitouren begleiten wird. Mein Interesse nach dem Spitzenmodell der Xeccon Reihe wurde auf jeden Fall geweckt!"








_Martin Föger (2. Platz ARLBERG Bike Marathon) und Martin Ebster (Tourismusdirektor von St. Anton am Arlberg )mit der Xeccon Niguer 300 (v.l.n.r.)_

*Carolin Mink (AUT), SSC Trappenberg e.V.*
Participant ARLBERG Bike Marathon 2013

"Der Gewinn der Lampe kam quasi wie gerufen, da ich am überlegen war, mir eine neue Bikelampe zu kaufen. Ich habe die Xeccon Spiker 1211 gewonnen und bin sehr zufrieden damit! Die Lampe kann sehr schnell am Lenker montiert werden und die Bedienung ist auch sehr einfach. Ein Knopfdruck genügt und der helle, blaue Strahl erhellt die Nacht. Auch im Winter, beim Rodeln oder Skitourengehen, werde ich die Xeccon dabei haben. Die Lampe finde ich super, da sie nicht zu groß und sehr leicht ist. Der Batteriepack ist ebenfalls in einer akzeptablen Größe, vor allem finde ich hierbei auch die Tasche des Batteriepacks super, da eine einfache Befestigung am Oberrohr möglich ist. Zusätzlich ist der Netzstecker zum Aufladen sehr praktisch, so dass man nicht auf USB oder ähnliches angewiesen ist. Ich werde die Lampe hauptsächlich zum Biken verwenden. Mein Freund freut sich schon, dass er nicht mehr alleine zum nightriden gehen muss  Daher werde ich hierbei die Leuchtkraft noch ausgiebig testen können. Im bisherigen Einsatz (Stadtverkehr und Dämmerung) war sie völlig ausreichend. Ich könnte mir aber auch gut vorstellen die Lampe zum Skitouren gehen zu verwenden. Mal schauen was die kalte und dunkle Jahreszeit für Möglichkeiten bietet! Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall sehr, dass ich die Lampe gewonnen habe! Danke an Xeccon und das Arlberg Adler Team!"








_Carolin Mink mit der Xeccon Spiker 1211_

*Thanks Xeccon for providing us these lights!*


----------



## rcloseirl (Jun 15, 2007)

Its taken a little longer than planned, but I've got part 1 of my Geinea I review written up - you can find it here. The training and tribulations of a Budding MTB'r (and dad): Xeccon lights review - part 1


----------



## Kir (May 30, 2013)

Finally got my samples :thumbsup:

Xeccon Sogn 700 - flood monster, gives the widest beam compared to all my lights. Wireless remote, sturdy metal mount, VERY impressed with its quality.
Spiker 1206 - got it because I was interested in ambient light sensor. It seems to work ok, but I have to make a test ride to check it.
Also bought MJ-818 rear light from local xeccon distributor that provided samples to me, will compare it to other rear lights that I have.

I will write reviews for xeccon lights in about 1 week, but initial impression are very good. I will probably use sogn 700 for night riding in the forest, its much better than my current cheap chinese lights.


----------



## ironbrewer (Oct 17, 2012)

That Sogn 700 looks very nice.

Looks like XML2s. Are they?


----------



## rcloseirl (Jun 15, 2007)

Sorry - had to change the link - poor spelling  The training and tribulations of a Budding MTB'r (and dad): Xeccon lights review - part 1


----------



## Kir (May 30, 2013)

ironbrewer said:


> That Sogn 700 looks very nice.
> 
> Looks like XML2s. Are they?


No, it uses 6 XT-E leds. And before anybody asks "what, no xml?!" - there is a reason for that. 
XT-E leds are smaller, give wider beam, have about the same efficiency at low currents...and they're cheaper too  
This light is optimised for flood, it can be compared to dual Magicshine MJ-870 lights in one small body.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Kir said:


> XT-E leds are smaller, give *tighter* beam


fixed it for you

****


----------



## Kir (May 30, 2013)

EDIT: Hmm, nevermind, gotta read a bit more about XT-E leds.
From my understanding they have a wider hotspot compared to previous-gen XP* series, correct? 
XML will give a wider beam, but I'm comparing them to XP-G leds on MJ-870 and simular lights...since XML triples are much bigger than these ones.

My sources for info atm, hotspot seems to be wider:
http://www.cree.com/~/media/Files/C...cation Notes/XLamp_XBD_XTE_Optical_Design.pdf 
Cree - Flashlight Wiki 
The Cree XT-E Royal Blue LED Explained

EDIT 2: And another interesting thing, apparently XT-E with their special emitter surface have very noticable colorshifts:
Got my XT-E drop-in today; first impressions. | BudgetLightForum.com
I just tried sogn 700 on a white wall and while 6 leds kinda mix up in the beam it still has a bluish center hotspot and more yellow corona/sidespill. I haven't noticed that on initial short test outside, but its visible on the white wall. Guess I'll have to ride with it before writing anything, need to see how noticeable it'll be in the forest/on the road.
This is the first light with XT-E leds for me so I can make some errors


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Kir said:


> EDIT: Hmm, nevermind, gotta read a bit more about XT-E leds.
> From my understanding they have a wider hotspot compared to previous-gen XP* series, correct?


XTE has a slightly smaller hotspot that XP-G (from memory its a slightly smaller die but has the remote phosphor which blurs it out a bit). I replaced some XMLs with XTEs (was a low power light) because I wanted a tighter spot and they worked really well.


----------



## XecconLight (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi Kir, did you finish the review of the Sogn 700 and Spiker 1206? I am looking forward to read it and revieivng your suggestion for improving our products.



Kir said:


> Finally got my samples :thumbsup:
> 
> Xeccon Sogn 700 - flood monster, gives the widest beam compared to all my lights. Wireless remote, sturdy metal mount, VERY impressed with its quality.
> Spiker 1206 - got it because I was interested in ambient light sensor. It seems to work ok, but I have to make a test ride to check it.
> ...


----------



## OnThaCouch (Oct 2, 2010)

Any sponsorship opportunities for 2014?


----------



## Silvio Ferro (Sep 2, 2013)

Faye must be pissed with me because I still did not do a review of the samples I received. But I have a ton of excuses. And the best one is the first time I had to use my Spiker 1211.

I had a fire in my house and when the fuses blew I was verry happy with the great Spiker1211.

But, to the review.

Here a picture of the whole set I received. 
View attachment 854974


The Spiker 1211 was in a nice cardboard box. And The Sogn 900 was in a very usefull travel bag (inside a normal box)

View attachment 854972


The charger on the left is from the Sogn 900 and looks and feels almost as professional as the charger from my Hope Lights. The charger on the right came with the Spiker 1211 and looks and feels cheap, like the chinese e-bay lights I own. Time will tell If it's better.

View attachment 855023


As you can see. The battery of the Spiker is in an branded flexible (waterproof?) jacket. Inside is the same blue shrinkwrapped battery as the bigger one that was with the Sogn 900. I would have loved the same jacket around the bigger battery. Looks more professional, and will be much more waterproof.

Both batteries have a neopreen (?) attachment system that surrounds them completely and helps also keeping water out.

The system is very practical to attach to your bike or helmet (if you have big enough vents). The Spiker 1211 is a very little lamp. You attach it with a rubber ring to the helmet-strap (also in the package). Once attached its easy to attach the helmet-strap to the helmet. The only strange thing is, that the cable to the battery comes out of the front of the lamp. It has to turn to the back to connect to the battery. I cannot see a setup that can use the strange cable placement? 
View attachment 855012
View attachment 855013


You could put the light more to the front of the helmet, but I have a mesh in the frontal vents. You could also put the battery in a backpack, because there is an extension cord included. But this setup worked great for me.
View attachment 855014
View attachment 855025
View attachment 855015

Then there is the Sogn 900 With 2 leds. It's of great build quality. Attaches with an aluminium ring to the bike. Very sturdy and stable.
It also comes with a "remote" button. Not the cool new remotes. It's just a wired button you can place close to your thumb. 
View attachment 855016

Not very useful because it's a big button. So you really have to raise your thumb to control it. You really lose your grip so it's almost as difficult (or easy) as controlling the button on the light itself.

Then the real test. Here you see the competition. My first-time night biking friend used 2 firestorms. One on the helmet and one on the bike.

The build quality of these lights is also great. But the batteries are crap. To me the firestorms where 10 times stronger then the Hope light I own. Two Firestorms really looks like overkill. But the (iphone) picture will prove that the xeccon lights are even brighter and better.
View attachment 855017


So let's compare the lights.
View attachment 855020


TOTAL DARKNESS
View attachment 855022


ONE FIRESTORM

View attachment 855018


The Spiker 1211. Great spot light. Great helmet light.

View attachment 855021


TWO firestorms

View attachment 855019


Full XECCON setup. Great flood from the Sogn 900. I really loved the setup.

Even with the crappy Iphone camera you can see the difference. Also the firestorms almost died after 1 hour of biking. I know they will be dead after 1h15 - 1h30 on full power.

Don't know yet how long the xeccon lights will go. I have to find out. And on my next ride I will try to get real dslr pictures.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Pictures don't seem to work?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvio Ferro (Sep 2, 2013)

They work on my mac, but do not work on the iphone. When I wrote te review and used preview, i could see the pics in the text. Now I can just see ATTACHMENT... and have to click it.

On the mac it brings me to a new page with a big picture. On the iphone it says the attachment is invalid. Anybody knows what went wrong?


----------



## kai_ski (Apr 24, 2013)

Are these available in the USA or what?


----------



## mtbRevolution (Aug 10, 2012)

kai_ski said:


> Are these available in the USA or what?


The light review offer is over. If you mean buying Xeccon products, then they can be found here. Light sets to USA and other countries are from our office in China. As others have mentioned, CNY is coming up so the last day to order is 23rd Jan. Batteries shipped from Colorado and Australian deliveries are not affected by the CNY holidays.


----------



## kai_ski (Apr 24, 2013)

thanks. any idea when the spiker 1210 will be back in stock?


----------



## mtbRevolution (Aug 10, 2012)

kai_ski said:


> thanks. any idea when the spiker 1210 will be back in stock?


They are in stock. Please check PM Inbox.


----------



## XecconLight (Dec 16, 2011)

2016 Xeccon Sponsorship is available now, welcome to sign it up with us @
email: [email protected] / [email protected]
Tel: 0086 755 2811 8652
Fax: 0086-755-83726403
Skype: xecconlight
More information please check @ XECCON


----------

